

You become an expert at what you constantly practice... - zellyn

Congratulations. You are currently becoming an expert at reading Hacker News.<p>Hopefully, that terrifies you as much as it does me, and you're inspired to go and build something!
======
coryl
Does that mean I'm also an expert at learning and exploring new ideas? Sounds
good to me :)

